# This weekend



## txbbqman (Aug 29, 2008)

Is any body worried about this affecting surf fishing this weekend? Thoughts?

We have a trip planned Thursday thru Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If it forms, and hits Texas, I seriously doubt you will be going surf fishing. 
Other then that, the fish are already wet and they really get turned on right before a storm hits. I've had some great days in the surf right before a tropical storm or depression hits. But if it's a Hurricane, I think I will be worrying more about my home and family then whether or not the fish are biting.


----------



## txbbqman (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes I agree 100% take care of home first. I think we are gonna come down anyway. If it gets bad, we can leave. It says 50% chance it will form. That also means 50% chance it wonâ€™t form 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Where were you planning on going? I'm going my self, providing we don't have a hurricane.


----------



## txbbqman (Aug 29, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Where were you planning on going? I'm going my self, providing we don't have a hurricane.


We are gonna be around entrance 4 on blue water highway. 2 rvs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluffRat (Oct 4, 2016)

50% chance of forming but 100% chance of wet weather, bring bug spray. skeeters are already bad


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I would opt for plan B. Surfside is the last, okay 2nd to North Carolina, I would want to be this weekend.


----------



## txbbqman (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah. We decided to bail. Gonna hog hunt instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> If it forms, and hits Texas, I seriously doubt you will be going surf fishing.
> Other then that, the fish are already wet and they really get turned on right before a storm hits. I've had some great days in the surf right before a tropical storm or depression hits. But if it's a Hurricane, I think I will be worrying more about my home and family then whether or not the fish are biting.


Ditto on this one!

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2cool discounts
Call Mike at 713-446-3249


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You can't catch fish sitting at home. Everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die.. I'm going. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Sharkchum, your attitude is the best, your fishing know-how the greatest, and your angling the most productive. He's dreamy!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> You can't catch fish sitting at home. Everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die.. I'm going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How'd you do?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

justletmein said:


> How'd you do?


Great like always, look in the report section.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

